# Iphone question



## Texansfan (May 8, 2015)

It was recommended that I start a new thread for this question...

Hi guys, this question is the for the techy's...specifically the Iphone 6 techies. Would you know in an unjailbroken iphone if there are apps you can download/buy that would either remain hidden from the home screen or in folders, etc. Or maybe run in the background or something? I didn't think Apple phones have this unless you jailbreak it and I know the phone is not jailbroken. Reason I ask is because I thought I noticed a screen on my wife's phone while she was using it that I didn't recognize and then it closed when she hit the home button when I got closer. Could be nothing but I know her iphone 6 inside and out, all the apps, etc. Also, I checked immediately after to see programs running in background when you double click the home button but didn't see the app with that screen...seemed strange. It was a quick glimpse but the screen looked like it was blank around the outside with a 1-2 inch rectangle box in the center, and it appeared to have a photo in the box, could have been my wife's profile pic in the box. Again, probably nothing (maybe gmail or linked in or something)...just curious if there are possibly messaging apps or something that could be hidden on iphone without it being jailbroken. As always, thanks guys.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Texansfan said:


> It was recommended that I start a new thread for this question...
> 
> Hi guys, this question is the for the techy's...specifically the Iphone 6 techies. Would you know in an unjailbroken iphone if there are apps you can download/buy that would either remain hidden from the home screen or in folders, etc. Or maybe run in the background or something?


No, but there are apps out there that have "hide in plain sight" capabilities. The Prey app is one of them. Basically it can be configured (and remotely!) so that it looks like a game that has to be unlocked w/ a password.



Texansfan said:


> I didn't think Apple phones have this unless you jailbreak it and I know the phone is not jailbroken.


I'll ask the obvious question...

How do you know that it hasn't been jailbroken? Did you check for the "Cydia" app? How about an app named "Poof"?



Texansfan said:


> Reason I ask is because I thought I noticed a screen on my wife's phone while she was using it that I didn't recognize and then it closed when she hit the home button when I got closer. Could be nothing but I know her iphone 6 inside and out, all the apps, etc. Also, I checked immediately after to see programs running in background when you double click the home button but didn't see the app with that screen...seemed strange. It was a quick glimpse but the screen looked like it was blank around the outside with a 1-2 inch rectangle box in the center, and it appeared to have a photo in the box, could have been my wife's profile pic in the box. Again, probably nothing (maybe gmail or linked in or something)...just curious if there are possibly messaging apps or something that could be hidden on iphone without it being jailbroken. As always, thanks guys.


Without knowing more, I'd say that it sounds like she may have been doing nothing more than simply switching between apps. I've noticed this behavior on my own iPhone (which is currently not jailbroken) as well. Basically, I'll give my Home button the ol' double-tap, which brings up a series of smaller windows, each representative of an open app. Occasionally, the window for a given app will display the image of an older screen. Additionally, if I switch to that app, it will display a completely different screen.


----------



## OldWolf57 (Mar 20, 2012)

Hi, if you are here you have reasons. Take some time and lay it out for us.
The ladies and gents here have seen it all.


----------



## Texansfan (May 8, 2015)

Guys, I'm having a hard time figuring something out. Thought I would post, maybe the feedback might help me make sense of it. It's another iPhone question. I sporadically check iCloud to view my wife's location...(find my iPhone is turned on on her phone). For some reason there were a few random days over the course of several months where it appeared the phone was offline for several hours while at work. This is rare but this did trigger my suspicions a few months back, among other things. I'm not sure if this is being done deliberately to mask location or if it's just a system thing. I still have not confirmed anything so not sure. I did chk for iCloud outages on these days but everything appeared online..no outage. 

Now when you turn off location services, that does cause the phone to appear offline...I tested this. I thought that may be a possibility but last time the phone appeared offline I quickly checked and location services was still on. The phone went back online a bit later but I don't think she turned anything on or off herself...she didn't touch phone. Also, if "find my iPhone" is switched off it by a user it sends me an email notification so I know it is not that. Even when location is offline, texts and phone calls still go through fyi. 

Any ideas why/how the phone location would go offline for several hours on rare occasions? Also, other than the masking of location, trying to think of other reasons for making the phone appear offline. This has caused me to jump to conclusions but it may be nothing. Lastly, would someone else be able to remotely make changes to the phone if they had iCloud id and pass, or make it appear offline for her? She is not tech savvy, curious if she could be getting help with this. 

Apologies for the strange questions but this has me baffled. Again, could be nothing suspicious here.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Texansfan said:


> Guys, I'm having a hard time figuring something out. Thought I would post, maybe the feedback might help me make sense of it. It's another iPhone question. I sporadically check iCloud to view my wife's location...(find my iPhone is turned on on her phone). For some reason there were a few random days over the course of several months where it appeared the phone was offline for several hours while at work. This is rare but this did trigger my suspicions a few months back, among other things. I'm not sure if this is being done deliberately to mask location or if it's just a system thing. I still have not confirmed anything so not sure. I did chk for iCloud outages on these days but everything appeared online..no outage.
> 
> Now when you turn off location services, that does cause the phone to appear offline...I tested this. I thought that may be a possibility but last time the phone appeared offline I quickly checked and location services was still on. The phone went back online a bit later but I don't think she turned anything on or off herself...she didn't touch phone. Also, if "find my iPhone" is switched off it by a user it sends me an email notification so I know it is not that. Even when location is offline, texts and phone calls still go through fyi.
> 
> Any ideas why/how the phone location would go offline for several hours on rare occasions? Also, other than the masking of location, trying to think of other reasons for making the phone appear offline. This has caused me to jump to conclusions but it may be nothing.


This will happen from time to time (read this), so try not to let it drive you too crazy.

That said, you mentioned that -- in these instances where FMI isn't working -- your wife is able to receive text messages from you. Do you use an iPhone as well? If so, are the two of you using iMessage? And, if so, are the texts that you send showing up in blue chat bubbles or green chat bubbles?

Does your wife use any other Apple devices?



Texansfan said:


> Lastly, would someone else be able to remotely make changes to the phone if they had iCloud id and pass, or make it appear offline for her? She is not tech savvy, curious if she could be getting help with this.


No, at least not if the phone hasn't been jailbroken.



Texansfan said:


> Apologies for the strange questions but this has me baffled. Again, could be nothing suspicious here.


Aside from the occasional "Find My iPhone" oddity, what other red flags are you seeing in your wife's behavior?


----------

